# Marine who served in Korea says "Hell No" to paying a speeding ticket



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Marine who served in Korea says "Hell No" to paying a speeding ticket *

(www.newsreview.com) 
This Marine is on a mission to not have to pay a speeding ticket.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

One more retiree with too much time on his hands.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

SOT said:


> One more retiree with too much time on his hands.


:dito:

Ya got caught speeding... Deal with it, buddy!


----------

